# GBDE drives will not attach



## Zack (Jul 13, 2016)

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD hostname 10.2-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p8 #0: Fri Feb 12 15:02:46 EST 2016     user@hostname:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```
I just used `freebsd-update`, but I don't think that would have anything to do with this. I had to reboot my computer and when it booted backup and got to the step where I enter passwords for my gbde encrypted drives, I found that only one drive would accept a password.
I have three drives encrypted with gbde(4). Their lockfiles are in /etc/gbde/. One drive(ada1) is able to mount, I can see /dev/ada1.bde and I am able to mount that to /usr/home/storage with no problems. However, /dev/ada2 and /dev/ada3 will not attach to their respective lockfiles.
`gbde attach /dev/ada2 -l /etc/gbde/ada2.lock` lets me enter a password, then after I am not seeing /dev/ada2.bde. The same goes for /dev/ada3.
So the problem here is, I am unable to attach gbde(4) drives to their lockfiles and then mount them.

Here is `mount`

```
/dev/ada0p2 on / (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ada1.bde on /usr/home/storage (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```

Here is `ls -l /dev | grep ad`

```
/dev/ada1.bde on /usr/home/storage (ufs, local, soft-updates)
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        4 Jul 13 16:15 ad10 -> ada3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        6 Jul 13 16:15 ad10p1 -> ada3p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        4 Jul 13 15:59 ad4 -> ada0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        6 Jul 13 15:59 ad4p1 -> ada0p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        6 Jul 13 15:59 ad4p2 -> ada0p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        6 Jul 13 15:59 ad4p3 -> ada0p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        4 Jul 13 15:59 ad6 -> ada1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        8 Jul 13 12:02 ad6.bde -> ada1.bde
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel        4 Jul 13 15:59 ad8 -> ada2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6c Jul 13 15:59 ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x74 Jul 13 15:59 ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x76 Jul 13 11:59 ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x78 Jul 13 11:59 ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x6e Jul 13 11:59 ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x89 Jul 13 12:02 ada1.bde
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x70 Jul 13 11:59 ada2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x82 Jul 13 16:15 ada3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator  0x8b Jul 13 16:15 ada3p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel       11 Jul 13 11:59 dumpdev -> /dev/ada0p3
```
If you need any other information let me know.

EDIT: I have "fixed" this. I replaced two SATA III cables that are plugged into a PCIE card attached to /dev/ada2 and /dev/ada3. But I would still like to hear anything anyone has to say about this.


----------

